# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  مستندات فني اتصال به درگاه پرداخت اينترنتي بانك پاسارگاد کد نویسی ASP.Net

## mohsen_f_b

سلام دوستان
خیلی از دوستان برای ارتباط با درگاه بانک های مختلف مشکل دارن.
این کل مستندات فني اتصال به درگاه پرداخت اينترنتي بانك پاسارگاد هستش توی یک فایل  PDF  نحوه اتصال و کارکردن باهاش رو آموزش داده است.
کدها هم بر اساس  ASP.Net نوشتن.
گفتم شاید بدرد دوستان بخورن.
نمی دونم شاید هم تکراری باشه.
اگر تکراری بود ببخشید دیگه.
دیدم خیلی در این مورد سوال می شه.


موفق باشید. :قلب:

----------


## jmajid

سلام
مثال برای کد جاوا رو ندارید ؟

----------


## komeil64

اینم برای بانک سامانه
امیدوارم بدردتون بخوره

----------


## jmajid

سلام
کدی برای چک کردن متدی که بعد  از پرداخت کاربر باید از طرف سایت فروشنده چک شود را ندارید
برای بانک سامان یا اقتصاد نوین
من هر کاری میکنم کد نمونه ای که بانک فرستاده کار نمیکنه
بانک سامان هم از این لخاظ با بانک اقتصاد نوین یک جور عمل میکنه


 public static double verify(String RefNum) {
        try {
            RefClient myclient = new RefClient(
                    "https://modern.enbank.net/ref-payment/ws/ReferencePayment?WSDL", "/etc/enbank.jks", "changeit");
            double res;
            res = myclient.verifyTransaction(RefNum, "00109588-128819");
            return res;
        } catch (Throwable e) {
           // e.getMessage();
}

----------


## mehdi-ghafari

دوستان ممنون از کار زیباتون
اگه امکان داره اون نمونه کدهاشون رو هم بذارید تا ما مبتدی ها هم یه نگاهی بهشون بندازیم
ممنون

----------


## jaykob

سلام 

این هم نمونه کد های درگاه الکترونیکی بانک ملت هم به زبان C#‎ و هم vb ...

امید وارم مفید باشه

----------


## mahmoodraiss

اتصال به بانکهای سامان  و اقتصاد نوین   (الگوریتم یکسان می باشند)
سلام دوستان 
بدون تعارف می گویم که :
راه اندازی و اتصال سیستم درگاه اینترنتی یک کار حرفه ای است
بهتر است دوستانی که کمتر در این مورد تخصص دارند از بسته های نرم افزاری فروشگاه ساز و یا از برنامه نویسهای متخصص وب استفاده نمائید
خطای -18  مطمئنا مرتبط با آی پی سرور فروش می باشد پذیرندگام محترم به هیچ وجه در این زمینه اصرار بی مورد نکنند
در مورد اینکه تراکنش خرید پس از مدتی به حساب دارنده کارت برگشت می خورد به دلیل عدم فراخوانی و اجرای صحیح تابع vrify در هنگام برگشت به سایت فروشنده و تکمیل عملیات می باشد

----------


## aghtaaghta

سلام

کسی کد asp رو نداره ؟

همه یا net. هستن یا php !

----------


## zareei_ta

کسی در مورد طراحی دیتابیس برای پرداخت الکترونیک بانک پاسارگاد اطلاعاتی نداره؟نمیدونم چه مواردی که در مستندات وجود داره باید در دیتابیس درج بشه و از چه نوعی باشه؟

----------


## mohsen_fa

سلام
مستندات فني اتصال به درگاه پرداخت اينترنتي بانك ملی را کسی داره

----------


## Louai_M

سلام دوستان کسی کد کارت خرید با asp.net و C#‎ را نداره نیاز فوری دارم (اگه کد فروشگاه کامل باشه ممنونتون می شم)

----------


## sara_aryanfar

برام سوال هست که وقتی ما مرچند کد مربوطه رو نداریم چطوری این توابع رو می تونیم چک کنیم که از صحت عملکردشون مطمئن باشیم

----------


## crazy_1892

دوستان عزیز اینم سیستم دامون بانک ملی

آموزش: نحوه پیاده سازی کامل پرداخت آنلاین بانک ملی ایران (دامون) ، از ابتدا تا Verification نهایی

----------


## samadblaj

*این فایل ها خیلی قدیمی شده! 1388 همینطور که دوستمون گفتن هر چند ماه متد ها تغییر میکند.*

----------


## mahdi.violin

سلام
تو این مستند پاسارگاد اومده گفته که یه فرم بزارید و اکشنش رو به بانک نسبت بدید. حالا داخل تگ فرم چندتا فیلد که باید ست بشه ، اصلا معلوم نیست چطوری داره کار میکنه . بانک های دیگه به صورت وب سرویس هستن و خیلی راحت ولی این به صورت فایل Xml کار می کنه . من  می خوام قبل از اینکه به بانک ارجا پیدا کنه یکسری فیلد ها رو برسی کنم ببینم آیا درست پرشده یا نه ، یعنی سمت سرور چک کنم
اگه کسی یه نمونه کد به زبان asp.net داره بزاره که بتونیم ازش استفاده کنیم

مرسی

----------

